# Chicago Gameday XXII is March 21st: SIGN UP!



## buzz (Mar 8, 2009)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XXII Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XXII is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XXII is March 21st.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday XXII. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]


[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 0-prime: Le Peep Breakfast Special Edition Bonus Game Event *7:45am to 9:15am*
1. *The Chrysalis Revolt*, "A Cup of Coffee Before Dying," WJMacGuffin. [highlight]Please note that this game will be happening at Le Peep during breakfast.[/highlight]​
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Star Wars Saga Edition*, "Special Delivery" sw3333
2. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Hero's Banner: The Fury of Free Will*, Tim C Koppang
3. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "Return to the Slave Pits of the Undercity: Into the Sewers," Vyvyan Basterd
4. THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELED. *ORE*, "Highschool Deathmatch," ekb
5. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock," AnthonyRoberson
6. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Storming the Wizard's Tower*, Reidzilla
7. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Medieval/Fantasy Combat Miniatures*, "One King to Rule Them All!", Mark​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1. THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELED. *d20 RPG (3.5-esque)*, "Dragon Hunt," Mark
2. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Zombipocalypse*, "A Day at the Zoo," HinterWelt
3. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 3.5*, "The Voyage of the Golden Dragon," Fenril Knight
4. *Paranoia XP*, "Orcbusters" WJMacGuffin
5. *Unisystem*, "Survival Camp," Ninjacat
6. *Mouse Guard*, "Trouble in Grasslake," buzz
7. THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELED. *Basic D&D (Mentzer)*, "The Haunted Tower," GORAK​

[h2]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h2]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. rvalle
4. ...and son
5. pvt. patterson
6. Nev the Deranged
7. Tofu_Master
8. WJMacGuffin
9. ...

[h2]Slot 0-prime: Breakfast Special Edition Bonus Game Event[/h2]
[section]
Morning Game 1: *A Cup of Coffee Before Dying*
The Chrysalis Revolt, WJMacGuffin
[imager]http://www.cozumelinsider.com/images/acs/chrysalisgroup/chrysalis.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Tonight is the Spring Ball and you, like many of the more important members of the seven Houses, arrived last night to enjoy breakfast with your fellow aristocrats. What to talk about? How about the drudgers, insect-like lifeforms native to Chrysalis but modified by the Empress' scientists to do all of the distateful, dangerous, and menial tasks on the planet? As a rule, humans are cruel to them--after all, they're just the hired help. Most can't even tell the differnce between a Chianti and a Cabernet! Still, they seem more agitated than usual.

That's because, at 9:15 AM, they will rise up and kill most of their human masters. Most? Some humans are too fearsome--the drudgers will leave them alone out of fear. Others are too harmless--there's just no need to go after them. The rest? Slaughter them all. 

The Chrysalis Revolt is a competitive storytelling game similar to Baron Munchhausen (the game, not the movie!). We will make up stories over our real breakfasts and try to slide our characters into the feared or harmless categories. If not, we die before GameDay begins. 

Rules and characters will be provided ahead of time so you can figure out how to play. That way, we can get right into the game--and coffee. Send me an email if you are confirmed as a player: wjmacguffin (at) gmail (dot) com.[/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. Tofu_Master
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]

[h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
[section]
Morning Game 1: *Special Delivery*
Star Wars Saga Edition, sw3333
[imager]http://blogs.mysanantonio.com/weblogs/geekspeak/archives/starwars_article_rpgsagaed_pic1_en.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Star Wars Saga Edition game for 5-6 pre-gen 7th level PC’s taking place soon after the events of Episode III
(this game is continued from a couple of Gamedays ago, but previous experience is not necessary) 

In a previous game, a smuggling crew was hired by a group of underground Jedi to rescue a kidnapped padawan. No one knew that the crew had among its ranks a Jedi in hiding, who did reveal himself during the rescue of the 12-year-old boy. The rescue went relatively well, though no one told the crew the facility they’d be breaking into was a cloning facility. Nor had the crew been told the boy had been under the watchful eye of a fallen Jedi.
The crew, safely into hyperspace, simply has to bring the boy back and collect payment. And figure out what to do now that they know they have a fugitive Jedi on their hands. Not to mention a 12-year-old boy who has encountered the Dark Side. What could go wrong?[/bq]
1. rvalle
2. ...and son
3. TracerBullet42
4. Ninja Librarian
5. dmichaelhay
6. Dragon_Slayer82
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 2: *Hero's Banner: The Fury of Free Will*
Hero's Banner, Tim C. Koppang
[imager]http://tckroleplaying.com/Heros_Banner_files/hb-website-banner.jpg[/imager]
[bq]World-changing decisions set in a grim fantasy epic.

Winter has settled over the land known as the Cross. With little hope of reprieve, the cold has set people against each other. They are beginning to turn away from their kings and towards the Church for more than spiritual guidance. The old kings feel the threat looming. But as a young noble, you will have the opportunity to change the course of history. You hear the call of your people. You see the chance for greatness. Will you use this opportunity to benifit yourself, the Church, or your father's traditions?

---

Hero’s Banner: The Fury of Free Will is a fantasy roleplaying game with a razor sharp premise and elegant mechanics to match. Every character is faced with a choice between three mutually exclusive and world-changing paths to glory. Which will he choose, and what will he forever give up to achieve his goals?

No experience necessary. Partiallly pre-genenerated characters will be provided. Up to four players.[/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. Ninjacat
3. Lifelike
4. Laurie
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 3: *Return to the Slave Pits of the Undercity: Into the Sewers*
D&D 4e, Vyvyan Basterd
[imager]http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/images/44/17027.jpg[/imager]
[bq]It is time to put a stop to the marauders! For years the coastal towns have been burned and looted by the forces of evil. You and your fellow adventurers have been recruited to root out and destroy the source of these raids. But beware, hundreds of good men and women have been taken by the slavers and have never been seen or heard from again!

A strike team was sent into Highport, posing as evil slavetraders, and were able to secure entrance to the old temple the slavers used as a slave market. The strike team discovered a hidden entrance to the sewers in the main temple chamber. Your team is tasked with entering the sewers to find the slavers main base in Highport, free any slaves, and find more information about the forces behind these evil slavers. But you must strike fast before the slavers discover your intrusion and flee, taking with them any hope of discovering who the true slavelords are.

This is a Bring Your Own Character event. Bring a 4th-level character. Generate ability scores using standard array or point buy. Any Wizards of the Coast material is allowed. Choose whatever standard adventuring gear you want from the tables in the Players Handbook. Choose three magic items of your choice (1 level 5, 1 level 4, and 1 level 3). In addition, you have 680 gp that you can spend on rituals, potions, alchemical items, or magic items[/bq]
1. buzz
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. Yort
4. Tofu_Master
5. Painfully
6. coopmeister3000
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 4: *Highschool Deathmatch*
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELED.
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 5: *The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock*
D&D 4e, AnthonyRoberson
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/news_20090305_3th.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Strange tremblings in the earth have opened up new entrances to the infamous dungeons of Castle Grayrock. Are you brave enough to descend and face the terrors below?

Pre-generated 9th level characters provided or bring your own 9th level character! Delve-style adventure.

If you will be bringing your own pregenerated character, please follow the rules in the DMG on page 143 for creating higher level characters. This includes one 10th level magic item, one 9th level magic item, one 8th level magic item and 3,400 gp for other magic items or equipment. You can select magic items from the Player's Handbook and the Adventurer's Vault. Also, please send an email to roberson.anthony@gmail.com with the chararacter's race and class (this way I can try to provide a suitable miniature).[/bq]
1. WJMacGuffin
2. Keel Tings
3. bigznak
4. JonLib
5. GORAK
6. Bront
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 6: *A Maid in the Moss*
Storming the Wizard's Tower, Reidzilla
[imager]http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachments/general-rpg-discussion/39326d1236111039-chicago-gameday-xxii-planning-thread-our-date-march-21st-amaidinthemoss.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The peace of mid-day is broken when a group of Gatherers comes running back to town in a panic. A young lass, only a novice Gatherer, has ventured past the bountiful outer edge of the Mosslands and is now lost within its treacherous interior. It is up to the local heroes of Abbeytown to enter the mossy depths and rescue her from whatever horrors live there.

For more info on Storming the Wizard's Tower, visit Storming the Wizard’s Tower. For more info about Abbeytown, check out the event info page.

No XP necessary but you might want to download the rules and read them to conserve play time. Dice will be provided. Just bring a desire to enjoy some indie style, old skool fantasy fun.[/bq]
1. pvt. patterson
2. Jade Fire
3. Der Spot
4. oneleggedman
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 7: *One King to Rule Them All!*
Medieval/Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, Mark 
[imager]http://www.mjpeak.com/bp/movies/vb24_excalibur_final_battle.jpg[/imager]
[bq]This is a simple, fast-paced miniatures games where commanders lead their knights to defend their own castles and take over the castles of their opponents. The time frame might even allow for two or three scenarios.

Young players with their parents welcome.[/bq]
1. jesusfreak444
2. Fenril Knight
3. Kelleris
4. James J. Skach
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


[h2]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h2]
[section]
Afternoon Game 1: *Dragon Hunt*
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELED. 
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 2: *A Day at the Zoo*
Zombipocalypse, HinterWelt
[imager]http://www.hinterwelt.com/images/Zombiepocalypse.gif[/imager]
[bq]You are trying to escape the end of days in Chicago. You have heard there is a National Guard hold out at Des Moines but first you need to stop at the Zoo. Jenny, one of your group, worked there as an assistant and she saw a rhesus monkey that researchers had found was immune to the Virus. You need to get this monkey to the hold outs at Des Moines. You need to survive. Doing both will be difficult at best. Can you face Brookfield and the Infected?

This will be using The System where all you need is 3d6. Characters will be provided. Characters to come along soon.[/bq]
1. Reidzilla
2. Lifelike
3. jesusfreak444
4. Jade Fire
5. gperez1234
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 3: *The Voyage of the Golden Dragon*
D&D 3.5, Fenril Knight
[imager]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/519TBY2BB4L._SS500_.jpg[/imager]
[bq]This low-level stand-alone Eberron adventure revolves around the maiden voyage of the Golden Dragon, an immense elemental skyship created as a symbol of peace by the Five Nations of Khorvaire. On the Golden Dragon itself and at the locations it visits, the player characters must unravel plots of intrigue against the ship and its important passengers. Characters will be pre-generated, so all that is required is dice.

D&D 3.5, Eberron setting, 7th-level adventure for 5-6 players[/bq]
1. Kelleris
2. Yort
3. dmichaelhay
4. Dragon_Slayer82
5. coopmeister3000
6. grizzo
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 4: *Orcbusters*
Paranoia XP, WJMacGuffin
[imager]http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/product_images/full_size/paranoiacover.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Orcs*? Wizards? Lizardmen? In PARANOIA?

Sure. Not only can your players get blown up, back-stabbed, betrayed, hosed, incinerated, crushed and repeatedly executed, but in this mission they can also get turned into a collie, devoured by a dragon, munched by a tiger, chopped in half by a gargoyle, soul-sucked by a spectre, drowned, then ripped apart by killer penguins**.

And Gamemaster, you get to play wizards and use any magic you want, and your players can’t complain, ’cause there ain’t no rules, and you get to play a lying, whining, toadying lizardman they’d love to strangle, but they can’t, ’cause they need him, and you’ve got a whole dungeon full of personality-disordered monsters to pester them with, not to mention the standard Alpha Complex wackos and Our Friend The Computer, and there are lots of opportunities to make loud squawls in your players’ ears and....


... Other games are not fun. PARANOIA is fun. Play PARANOIA. Guaranteed pie free since 2009.***

* Orcs may not appear due to copyright issues. We may call them Orks, Orcks, Orx, or Stormtroopers instead. 

** PARANOIA does not guarantee the lethality of any penguins which may or may not appear in this mission. 

*** This is not a guarantee.[/bq]
1. Trevalon Moonleirion
2. Keel Tings
3. JonLib
4. bigznak
5. TracerBullet42
6. Dokomo
7. Bront
8. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 5: *Survival Camp*
Unisystem, Ninjacat
[imager]http://www.buddytv.com/articles/Image/supernatural.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The sun sets late in summer, so by the time it's been dark for even a little while, it's already late at night. So when the Roadhouse's phone rang an hour after sunset, the Harvelle's bar was already busy. Which was a good thing when it turned out the girl on the other end was a friend of Jo's in desperate need of help. Jo has all the help she could ask for to lend her friend a hand...as long as they can get to her before it's too late...

"Survival Camp" is an adventure-horror game for up to six players in the setting of the CW television show Supernatural, using the Unisystem Classic rules. Unisystem is a simple system, requiring only 1d10 for all resolution rolls, no experience necessary. Familiarity with the TV show is also not required, but it might help. All you really need to know is that the supernatural exists: ghosts, demons, hauntings, possessions...and some of those who know about it fight back. Saving people, hunting things..

More info at Ninjacat's site[/bq]
1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. Laurie
3. Tofu_Master
4. Der Spot
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 6: *Trouble in Grasslake*
Mouse Guard, buzz
[imager]http://www.readaboutcomics.com/images/020806_mouseguard03.jpg[/imager]
[bq]"Hail all those who are able, 
any mouse can, 
any mouse will, 
but the Guard prevail."
—_Mouse Proverb_

As spring turns to summer, your patrol returns from the borders of the Mouse Terroties to the town of Grasslake. As you approach, Harold the Brewer comes running through the marsh grass, howling for help. "A giant monster! A monster in Grasslake! Tearing down the town, eating mice, crushing my brewery!"

As Guardsmice, you are charged with the security and well-being of the Mouse Territories. How will you help the town?

*Mouse Guard* is a roleplaying game based on the graphic novels of David Petersen. Characters will be provided, and familiarity with the rules is not necessary. All you need is at least ten 6-sided dice and a willingness to grab story by the throat.

"It's not what you fight, but what you fight for."
—_inscription on the walls of Lockhaven, home of the Guard_[/bq]
1. Tim C Koppang
2. pvt. patterson
3. petenik
4. rvalle
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 7: *The Haunted Tower*
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELED.
[/section]


----------



## pvt. patterson (Mar 8, 2009)

first post, WOOT! 

Morning game 6
Afternoon game 6


I seem to be one 6 short of evil? 

As always, I will be at breakfast.


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 8, 2009)

Wheeeee, GameDay! Or sign-ups, at least. ;D

Buzz, please sign me up for Slot One, Game Two, Tim's Hero's Banner event.

Thanks!


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Mar 8, 2009)

I would like Mouse Guard in the afternoon, please.

Dave (Nev the Deranged) would like Hero's Banner in the morning and Mouse Guard in the afternoon.  He had to take off, and so I'm signing up for him.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 8, 2009)

Laurie would like to sign up for Hero's Banner.

We would both like to sign up for Supernatural.


----------



## petenik (Mar 8, 2009)

Please put me down for Mouse Guard.  Thanks!

-=Pete


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 8, 2009)

*Please sign me up for the morning D&D43 "The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock". Thanks!
*


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 8, 2009)

Alllllrighty.

I'd like:

Breakfast

annnnd
Morning;
3. D&D 4e, "Return to the Slave Pits of the Undercity: Into the Sewers," Vyvyan Basterd
AFternoon
4. Paranoia XP, "Orcbusters" WJMacGuffin


Thanks, buzz!


----------



## rvalle (Mar 8, 2009)

Game day!

Please put me down for two seats for breakfast, two for the SW game Special Delivery (me and my 10 year old son). And 1 seat for Mouse Guard.

rv


----------



## jesusfreak444 (Mar 8, 2009)

About "Morning Game 7: *One King to Rule Them All! "*, will there be miniature provided? Or would I need to bring Warhammer Fantasy or something of that nature?


----------



## Reidzilla (Mar 8, 2009)

Please put me down for afternoon game #6: Mouse Guard.

EDIT: Darn! It looks like I am the 6th to request Mouse Guard. In that case, sign me up for Afternoon Game 2: Zombipocalypse, A Day at the Zoo.


----------



## Keel Tings (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello All...

It's been awhile since I played and I'm anxious to jump right back in, 
so I'll take a little from column A,

5. D&D 4e, "The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock," AnthonyRoberson

and a little from column B,
4. Paranoia XP, "Orcbusters" WJMacGuffin


----------



## JonLib (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I would like a spot for Paranoia xP in the afternoon plz.  Thanks


----------



## JonLib (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I would like a spot for Paranoia xP in the afternoon plz.  Thanks


----------



## GnomeJedi (Mar 8, 2009)

Is there still room for Mouseguard? I would love to play it?


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 8, 2009)

Hmm...

Morning Game 4

and

Afternoon Game 3, please.


----------



## Lifelike (Mar 8, 2009)

Good times as always.

One seat for hero's banner (morning 2)

and one for either mouse guard (afternoon 6) or Zombipocalypse (afternoon 2)

I'm tempted to go for the breakfast game too but I'm a little unclear how that works. Do you know when that is slotted to start? 8 a.m.?


----------



## Mark (Mar 8, 2009)

jesusfreak444 said:


> About "Morning Game 7: *One King to Rule Them All! "*, will there be miniature provided? Or would I need to bring Warhammer Fantasy or something of that nature?





Everything provided, rules easily learned.


----------



## bigznak (Mar 8, 2009)

Please sign me up for these games 

Morning Game 5: *The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock*
D&D 4e, AnthonyRoberson

Afternoon Game 4: *Orcbusters*
Paranoia XP, WJMacGuffin


----------



## JonLib (Mar 8, 2009)

Please sign me up for Castle Greyrock - 5th slot - in the morining.  Thx


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Buzzerino!!!

Please sign me and Ninja Librarian (my fiance) for the Star Wars game in the morning.

Also sign just me up for the Paranoia game in the afternoon, please!

Hooray!  Gameday is near!


----------



## Yort (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey all,

I'd like to sign up for:

Morning: Game 3
Afternoon: Game 3

Feel like getting some D&D on, and still haven't tried this 4th Edition out yet.

Thanks


----------



## dmichaelhay (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd like to sign up for the morning star wars game and the golden dragon D&D in the afternoon


----------



## Dragon_Slayer82 (Mar 8, 2009)

Slot one, Game one (star wars saga edition) and slot two game three (D&D 3.5). Thank you.


----------



## jesusfreak444 (Mar 8, 2009)

Sign me up for:

Morning game 7: *One King to Rule Them All!*

and

Afternoon game 2: Zombipocalypse- A Day at the Zoo


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks, Tim! I owe ya one.

Please sign me up also for breakfast and the Chrysalis thing. Sounds interesting.


----------



## buzz (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! Sorry for the delay in processing the sign-ups, folks. I've been out of the house since starting the thread.



pvt. patterson said:


> first post, WOOT!
> Morning game 6
> Afternoon game 6
> As always, I will be at breakfast.



Added.



Ninjacat said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for Slot One, Game Two, Tim's Hero's Banner event.



Added.



Tim C Koppang said:


> I would like Mouse Guard in the afternoon, please.
> 
> Dave (Nev the Deranged) would like Hero's Banner in the morning and Mouse Guard in the afternoon.  He had to take off, and so I'm signing up for him.



Added and added.



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Laurie would like to sign up for Hero's Banner.
> 
> We would both like to sign up for Supernatural.



Added and added.



petenik said:


> Please put me down for Mouse Guard.  Thanks!



Added.



WJMacGuffin said:


> Please sign me up for the morning D&D43 "The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock". Thanks!



Added.



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Breakfast
> annnnd
> Morning;
> 3. D&D 4e, "Return to the Slave Pits of the Undercity: Into the Sewers," Vyvyan Basterd
> ...



Added.



rvalle said:


> Please put me down for two seats for breakfast, two for the SW game Special Delivery (me and my 10 year old son). And 1 seat for Mouse Guard.



Gameday, the Next Generation! Added.



jesusfreak444 said:


> About "Morning Game 7: *One King to Rule Them All! "*, will there be miniature provided? Or would I need to bring Warhammer Fantasy or something of that nature?
> ...
> Afternoon game 2: Zombipocalypse- A Day at the Z



Added. As Mark mentioned, you need not bring anything for the minis game.



Reidzilla said:


> In that case, sign me up for Afternoon Game 2: Zombipocalypse, A Day at the Zoo.



Added. Sorry, man!



Keel Tings said:


> 5. D&D 4e, "The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock," AnthonyRoberson
> 
> 4. Paranoia XP, "Orcbusters" WJMacGuffin



Added.



JonLib said:


> I would like a spot for Paranoia xP in the afternoon plz.  Thanks



Added.



GnomeJedi said:


> Is there still room for Mouseguard? I would love to play it?



Sorry, GJ. Mouse guard is all full.



Kelleris said:


> Morning Game 4
> 
> and
> 
> Afternoon Game 3, please.



Added.



Lifelike said:


> Good times as always.
> 
> One seat for hero's banner (morning 2)
> 
> ...



Mouse Guard is full. I added you to Zombipocalypse. The breakfast game will start at 7:45am, at Le Peep.



bigznak said:


> Morning Game 5: *The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock*
> D&D 4e, AnthonyRoberson
> 
> Afternoon Game 4: *Orcbusters*
> Paranoia XP, WJMacGuffin



Added.



JonLib said:


> Please sign me up for Castle Greyrock - 5th slot - in the morining.  Thx



Added.



TracerBullet42 said:


> Please sign me and Ninja Librarian (my fiance) for the Star Wars game in the morning.
> 
> Also sign just me up for the Paranoia game in the afternoon, please!



Fiance? Congrats! Added.



Yort said:


> I'd like to sign up for:
> 
> Morning: Game 3
> Afternoon: Game 3



Added.



dmichaelhay said:


> I'd like to sign up for the morning star wars game and the golden dragon D&D in the afternoon



Added.



Dragon_Slayer82 said:


> Slot one, Game one (star wars saga edition) and slot two game three (D&D 3.5). Thank you.



Added.



Nev the Deranged said:


> Hey, thanks, Tim! I owe ya one.
> 
> Please sign me up also for breakfast and the Chrysalis thing. Sounds interesting.



Added.


----------



## Fenril Knight (Mar 9, 2009)

Heya, I'd like to sign up for Morning Game 7: *One King to Rule Them All!  *Thanks ^^


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 9, 2009)

buzz said:


> Fiance? Congrats! Added.



Thanks!  Yeah, last gameday she was my girlfriend...this time my fiance (prounced "FIE-ance" as I like to say)...next gameday my wife!  (And it's all the same girl!)


----------



## buzz (Mar 9, 2009)

Fenril Knight said:


> Heya, I'd like to sign up for Morning Game 7: *One King to Rule Them All!  *Thanks ^^



Added.


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 9, 2009)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, last gameday she was my girlfriend...this time my fiance (prounced "FIE-ance" as I like to say)...next gameday my wife!  (And it's all the same girl!)




Well, FIE on your ants! Or awnts, aunts, however one pronounces that.

Regardless, Congratulations, Rob!

(Any chick who likes to read AND ninj is awesome in my book.  )


----------



## Tofu_Master (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Buzz,
Yea!!!, another gameday.    Please, sign me up for slot 1, game 3 & slot 2, game 5.

Thanx, 

--Nat


----------



## Painfully (Mar 9, 2009)

Morning game 3, Return to the Slavepits please!  

No afternoon game just yet.  I think I still have a good 6 hours to think it over before the games fill up, right?


----------



## Jade Fire (Mar 9, 2009)

Please sign me up for the following games;

Morning - 6. Storming the Wizard's Tower, Reidzilla

Afternoon - 2. Zombipocalypse;A Day at the Zoo; HinterWelt


Thank you


----------



## GORAK (Mar 9, 2009)

Buzz,
Sign me up for Morning Game 5: The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock
D&D 4e, AnthonyRoberson.
Thx
GORAK


----------



## buzz (Mar 9, 2009)

Tofu_Master said:


> Hi Buzz,
> Yea!!!, another gameday.    Please, sign me up for slot 1, game 3 & slot 2, game 5.



Added.



Painfully said:


> Morning game 3, Return to the Slavepits please!



Added.



Jade Fire said:


> Morning - 6. Storming the Wizard's Tower, Reidzilla
> 
> Afternoon - 2. Zombipocalypse;A Day at the Zoo; HinterWelt



Added.


----------



## buzz (Mar 9, 2009)

GORAK said:


> Sign me up for Morning Game 5: The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock
> D&D 4e, AnthonyRoberson.



Added.


----------



## GORAK (Mar 9, 2009)

Buzz,
Here is link to actual module pic for my evening event "The Haunted Tower" if you want to replace the current one. 

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: forgtower.jpg
thx
GORAK


----------



## buzz (Mar 9, 2009)

GORAK said:


> Buzz,
> Here is link to actual module pic for my evening event "The Haunted Tower" if you want to replace the current one.
> 
> ImageShack - Image Hosting :: forgtower.jpg
> ...



Cool. I added that to your event description.


----------



## gperez1234 (Mar 9, 2009)

*gameday*

please sign me up for the afternoon game zomipocalypse.


                                                thanks,

                                                           george


----------



## buzz (Mar 9, 2009)

gperez1234 said:


> please sign me up for the afternoon game zomipocalypse.



Added.

Zombipocalypse is now full.


----------



## ekb (Mar 9, 2009)

*How I Suck*

AM Game 4 needs to be cancelled - I just found out that I'm going to be completely unavailable on the 21st.

Mercifully, only 1 player is effected at this point. Sorry Kelleris - I was looking forward to gaming with you again.


----------



## buzz (Mar 9, 2009)

ekb said:


> AM Game 4 needs to be cancelled - I just found out that I'm going to be completely unavailable on the 21st.
> 
> Mercifully, only 1 player is effected at this point. Sorry Kelleris - I was looking forward to gaming with you again.



Removed.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 9, 2009)

Morning Game 7, or Game 6 if that's already taken, please.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 9, 2009)

ekb said:


> AM Game 4 needs to be cancelled - I just found out that I'm going to be completely unavailable on the 21st.
> 
> Mercifully, only 1 player is effected at this point. Sorry Kelleris - I was looking forward to gaming with you again.




Heh, no problem, looks like I noticed right when you posted, so I should be able to slide into another morning game.


----------



## buzz (Mar 10, 2009)

Kelleris said:


> Morning Game 7, or Game 6 if that's already taken, please.



Added to game 7.

If anyone is willing, ekb's cancellation opens up another table. If you'd like to run something, please let me now.


----------



## Mark (Mar 10, 2009)

Buzz - I wonder if 15th level might be a bit intimidating for a one-shot adventure?  Do you think it might better serve the gameday as a 9th level game?


----------



## Bront (Mar 10, 2009)

Sign me up for Morning Game 5: The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock and Afternoon Game 3: The Voyage of the Golden Dragon


----------



## Der Spot (Mar 10, 2009)

i'll take spots in morning game 6 and afternoon game 5 this time.  thanx!


----------



## AnthonyRoberson (Mar 10, 2009)

*The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock*

I sent a message to buzz to update the event's description with the info below, but I thought that I would be post it here too:

_If you will be bringing your own pregenerated character, please follow the rules in the DMG on page 143 for creating higher level characters.  This includes one 10th level magic item, one 9th level magic item, one 8th level magic item and 3,400 gp for other magic items or equipment.  You can select magic items from the Player's Handbook and the Adventurer's Vault.  Also, please send an email to roberson.anthony@gmail.com with the chararacter's race and class (this way I can try to provide a suitable miniature)._


----------



## buzz (Mar 10, 2009)

Der Spot said:


> i'll take spots in morning game 6 and afternoon game 5 this time.  thanx!



Added.



Bront said:


> Sign me up for Morning Game 5: The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock and Afternoon Game 3: The Voyage of the Golden Dragon



Added.

"Grayrock..." is now full.



AnthonyRoberson said:


> I sent a message to buzz to update the event's description with the info below, but I thought that I would be post it here too:
> 
> _If you will be bringing your own pregenerated character, please follow the rules in the DMG on page 143 for creating higher level characters.  This includes one 10th level magic item, one 9th level magic item, one 8th level magic item and 3,400 gp for other magic items or equipment.  You can select magic items from the Player's Handbook and the Adventurer's Vault.  Also, please send an email to roberson.anthony@gmail.com with the chararacter's race and class (this way I can try to provide a suitable miniature)._



Added to your description.

Woo!


----------



## buzz (Mar 10, 2009)

Mark said:


> Buzz - I wonder if 15th level might be a bit intimidating for a one-shot adventure?  Do you think it might better serve the gameday as a 9th level game?



It's a tough call. That fact that it's high-level could be a selling point to some folks. E.g., "Cool! My group never played PCs higher than 10th."

I wonder if listing the system as D&D 3.5 (with tweaks) might be the more important bit. Unless it's really not D&D 3.5 with tweaks...

But I'm just making stuff up. Caveat emptor!


----------



## Mark (Mar 10, 2009)

buzz said:


> It's a tough call. That fact that it's high-level could be a selling point to some folks. E.g., "Cool! My group never played PCs higher than 10th."
> 
> I wonder if listing the system as D&D 3.5 (with tweaks) might be the more important bit. Unless it's really not D&D 3.5 with tweaks...
> 
> But I'm just making stuff up. Caveat emptor!





Some interesting thoughts, and certainly anyone who has played 3.5 will have no trouble jumping right into this scenario, but let's leave the name as is for now and I'll give those who sign up some more details as we get closer (or a cheat sheet on the day).  However, I am still thinking that scaling the adventure down to a 9th level game is the way to go.  So, let's just go ahead and do that now before anyone signs up (and we risk disappointing someone on that score).  Thanks.


----------



## buzz (Mar 11, 2009)

Mark said:


> So, let's just go ahead and do that now before anyone signs up (and we risk disappointing someone on that score).  Thanks.



So mote it be.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mark said:


> Some interesting thoughts, and certainly anyone who has played 3.5 will have no trouble jumping right into this scenario, but let's leave the name as is for now and I'll give those who sign up some more details as we get closer (or a cheat sheet on the day).  However, I am still thinking that scaling the adventure down to a 9th level game is the way to go.  So, let's just go ahead and do that now before anyone signs up (and we risk disappointing someone on that score).  Thanks.




Probably just needs more cowbell.  (Thank you, thank you...)


----------



## Mark (Mar 12, 2009)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Probably just needs more cowbell.  (Thank you, thank you...)





Wait.  Are you _the_ Bruce Dickinson?


----------



## buzz (Mar 12, 2009)

FYI, Vyvyan Basterd: I was thinking of playing a wizard, most likely human. Dunno, if anyone else sent you PCs yet, so if that role is covered already, lemme know.


----------



## oneleggedman (Mar 13, 2009)

Morning Game 6:Storming the wizards tower, please


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 13, 2009)

buzz said:


> FYI, Vyvyan Basterd: I was thinking of playing a wizard, most likely human. Dunno, if anyone else sent you PCs yet, so if that role is covered already, lemme know.




Only Nat has sent me anything yet. She's interested in playing a Druid, but she was planning on bringing multiple characters.


----------



## buzz (Mar 13, 2009)

oneleggedman said:


> Morning Game 6:Storming the wizards tower, please



Added. Reidzilla's event is now full-up.


----------



## Dokomo (Mar 13, 2009)

Sign me up for Paranoia XP please


----------



## buzz (Mar 13, 2009)

Dokomo said:


> Sign me up for Paranoia XP please



Added.


----------



## Bront (Mar 14, 2009)

AnthonyRoberson said:


> I sent a message to buzz to update the event's description with the info below, but I thought that I would be post it here too:
> 
> _If you will be bringing your own pregenerated character, please follow the rules in the DMG on page 143 for creating higher level characters.  This includes one 10th level magic item, one 9th level magic item, one 8th level magic item and 3,400 gp for other magic items or equipment.  You can select magic items from the Player's Handbook and the Adventurer's Vault.  Also, please send an email to roberson.anthony@gmail.com with the chararacter's race and class (this way I can try to provide a suitable miniature)._




I doped you an e-mail with a concept/request.  Do with it what you will


----------



## Bront (Mar 14, 2009)

Bront said:


> Sign me up for Morning Game 5: The Dungeons of Castle Grayrock and Afternoon Game 3: The Voyage of the Golden Dragon



Carp, wrong game!

I meant Afternoon Game 4: Orcbusters, not game 3


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2009)

Bront said:


> Carp, wrong game!
> 
> I meant Afternoon Game 4: Orcbusters, not game 3



Fixed.


----------



## grizzo (Mar 14, 2009)

Sign me up for Dragon Hunt. GRizzo.


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 15, 2009)

Zombipocalypse players. I have a problem. Too many character ideas. Here is what I have so far:
Jane Houston- Former Army MP, built to kill Zombies
Jack Vole - Pastry Chef, has a pastry knife and knows how to use it
Cole - 12 year old who knows more about computers than Jack or Jane.
Jim Kearnes - Consultant, known for throwing people infront of him and screaming "not in the face".
Jose Argento - UFC Champion, Eeeww, think about it.
Dr. Erin Brown - Doctor with a shotgun
Mike Gasbowski - Garbage man and stalker of Dr. Brown

Those are the ones I have written up. The following are ideas my loving wife put in my head and I can't get them out...
A troupe of Carnies. Carnies and Zombies, come on like PB & J.
Rock star with an Axe...yeah a real axe.
Gamer with a chainsaw.
Military sniper...with no bullets.
Fox Force Five - There are 5 of them. They are a force to be reckoned with. They are foxy. Former models turned spies before the Outbreak.


So, does anyone have any requests? I can make the character up and post it here or just bring it with me.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## buzz (Mar 15, 2009)

grizzo said:


> Sign me up for Dragon Hunt. GRizzo.



Added. Welcome to Gameday, grizzo!


----------



## coopmeister3000 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Coopmeister3000's game sign up*

Sign me up for:
           Morning game 3
                   and
           Afternoon game 3


----------



## buzz (Mar 15, 2009)

coopmeister3000 said:


> Sign me up for:
> Morning game 3
> and
> Afternoon game 3



Added. Welcome to Gameday!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Mar 16, 2009)

*Breakfast game*

OHH... OHH...    Please, sign me for the morning breakfast game.   Can't think of a better way to start Gameday!


----------



## buzz (Mar 16, 2009)

Tofu_Master said:


> OHH... OHH...    Please, sign me for the morning breakfast game.   Can't think of a better way to start Gameday!



Added. I assume this means that you will be at breakfast, so I added you there as well. 

If anyone else is planning to have breakfast but hasn't formally said so, please post! I want to get as accurate a head-count as I can for the reservation.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for adding me to the breakfast roster, Buzz, although I think it'll work better if my game takes place at a nearby table rather than with the rest. Either way, though, will be fine. 

Nev and Tofu: If you send me an email (wjmacguffin at gmail dot com), I'll send you the rules.


----------



## buzz (Mar 16, 2009)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Thanks for adding me to the breakfast roster, Buzz, although I think it'll work better if my game takes place at a nearby table rather than with the rest. Either way, though, will be fine.



Le Peep seems to prefer the reservation be for a single "table," so I would assume that you guys can just commandeer one end of the group table.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 16, 2009)

The end of a table would be nice... I was assuming the breakfast game could be played while socializing- since I will be leaving halfway through gameday this time around, I don't want to miss the morning chat...


----------



## buzz (Mar 17, 2009)

Nev the Deranged said:


> The end of a table would be nice... I was assuming the breakfast game could be played while socializing- since I will be leaving halfway through gameday this time around, I don't want to miss the morning chat...



Nev, if you're leaving half way through, why are you signed up for two events?


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2009)

buzz said:


> Nev, if you're leaving half way through, why are you signed up for two events?





Maybe he thought they were both in slot one?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 17, 2009)

To my esteemed 4e DM:  I'll probably be rolling up another warlock pretty similar to the one I used last time, though I may switch pacts on you.  I'll try to get you the character sheet as soon as I can--I'm in the middle of prepping for my own 4e game for Wednesday, so I'm a bit behind.


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark - would you be opposed to me bringing the kids to play? I mean, I'll be the player, but they are interested (and excited). I promise I'll keep them in line...

If so, please sign me up for Morning Slot 7.

Prep, Trev, Prep...


----------



## buzz (Mar 17, 2009)

James J. Skach said:


> Mark - would you be opposed to me bringing the kids to play? I mean, I'll be the player, but they are interested (and excited). I promise I'll keep them in line...
> 
> If so, please sign me up for Morning Slot 7.



Added, barring if Mark decides otherwise.

Our morning is now completely full.


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 17, 2009)

*Zomipocalypse Adventure Video Intro*

This is for the Zombipocalypse adventure in the afternoon. It is a transmission from the 75th Ranger Regiment Command in Des Moines IA. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf5PQ80r0io]YouTube - ZP2[/ame]


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2009)

Players of all ages are welcome, minors should be accompanied a parent or guardian. 


(I had five and seven year old players at one of the three slots run at Little Wars, teens at another, and all adults at the third.  It's easy to learn and fast to play.)


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 17, 2009)

buzz said:


> Nev, if you're leaving half way through, why are you signed up for two events?




Remember when I emailed you asking whether you'd be running some Mouse Guard at FMW?  I guess I forgot to say it was cuz my friends are having their Grand Opening for their new tattoo shop and I am ducking out to attend that.

So, yeah, you have one more slot open for that game. Sorry, I thought I'd been clearer.

But I will totally flag you down for some Mousy action in Milwaukee next month.


----------



## buzz (Mar 18, 2009)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Remember when I emailed you asking whether you'd be running some Mouse Guard at FMW?  I guess I forgot to say it was cuz my friends are having their Grand Opening for their new tattoo shop and I am ducking out to attend that.
> 
> So, yeah, you have one more slot open for that game. Sorry, I thought I'd been clearer.
> 
> But I will totally flag you down for some Mousy action in Milwaukee next month.



See, that's what I'd thought, but them Tim requested a spot for you in MG, and then you replied, "Yeah, what Tim said."

Anyway, no sweat. MG now has an open seat. Let the frenzy begin!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, my bad. I definitely could have been clearer about the whole mess; although to be honest I wasn't sure what was going on at any given time myself. Anyway, it's all good now.

Thanks to both Tim and Buzz for putting up with my flakitude =]

D.


----------



## Mark (Mar 20, 2009)

Buzz - I think given the lack of sign ups for slot two game one, it would be best to relocate grizzo into the slot two game four 3.5 game before it fills up, allow Fenril Knight to move that game into the RPG room, and for me to keep the minis table going with demos of the Medieval/Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game I am running in the morning slot (since those one to two hours games that can include any walk ins and late comers) for slot two.  If grizzo prefers to play some slot two Medieval/Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, he is of course welcome to do that instead.


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark said:


> Buzz - I think given the lack of sign ups for slot two game one, it would be best to relocate grizzo into the slot two game four 3.5 game before it fills up, allow Fenril Knight to move that game into the RPG room, and for me to keep the minis table going with demos of the Medieval/Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game I am running in the morning slot (since those one to two hours games that can include any walk ins and late comers) for slot two.  If grizzo prefers to play some slot two Medieval/Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, he is of course welcome to do that instead.




Hey now! Some of would like a shot at that room! I would be willing to bribe you with a slot in ZP. nudge nudge wink wink!


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark said:


> Buzz - I think given the lack of sign ups for slot two game one, it would be best to relocate grizzo into the slot two game four 3.5 game before it fills up, allow Fenril Knight to move that game into the RPG room, and for me to keep the minis table going with demos of the Medieval/Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game I am running in the morning slot (since those one to two hours games that can include any walk ins and late comers) for slot two.  If grizzo prefers to play some slot two Medieval/Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, he is of course welcome to do that instead.



Sounds logical. Done!



HinterWelt said:


> Hey now! Some of would like a shot at that room! I would be willing to bribe you with a slot in ZP. nudge nudge wink wink!



How about we have you and Fenril roll a die to see who gets the room?


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 20, 2009)

buzz said:


> Sounds logical. Done!
> 
> 
> How about we have you and Fenril roll a die to see who gets the room?




No need. It was mostly an attempt at getting Mark's goat and a funny. I obviously missed my DC.


----------



## Mark (Mar 20, 2009)

buzz said:


> Sounds logical. Done!





Thanks.




HinterWelt said:


> No need. It was mostly an attempt at getting Mark's goat and a funny. I obviously missed my DC.





What is it with you and goats?  Always on about the goats.  Can't you leave those poor creatures alone?


----------



## GORAK (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Buzz,
Same deal here like Mark, I did not get any sign-up's either for my event so you can cancel afternoon slot 2, game 7 for me then. I will only play in morning slot then for tomorrow's gameday.
Thx
GORAK


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2009)

GORAK said:


> Hey Buzz,
> Same deal here like Mark, I did not get any sign-up's either for my event so you can cancel afternoon slot 2, game 7 for me then. I will only play in morning slot then for tomorrow's gameday.
> Thx
> GORAK




Done. Guess we didn't have to worry about taking up too many tables...


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2009)

Vyv, attached is my PC for the Slavers game.

Also, our reservation at Le Peep has been made. 7:45am, under my name (Delsing) and Games Plus.


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark said:


> What is it with you and goats?  Always on about the goats.  Can't you leave those poor creatures alone?



They are the sworn enemies of Squirrels...I just can't help myself...


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 20, 2009)

GORAK said:


> Hey Buzz,
> Same deal here like Mark, I did not get any sign-up's either for my event so you can cancel afternoon slot 2, game 7 for me then. I will only play in morning slot then for tomorrow's gameday.
> Thx
> GORAK




If you are looking I could accommodate one more in my Zombipocalypse game.


----------



## Reidzilla (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello to all of the players for Maid in the Moss.

I highly recommend you look over the rules here. While it is indie, it is not rules light. I will be going over everything but things will go faster (a.k.a. you will have more fun play time) if some of it is familiar.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 20, 2009)

Although I am in Phoenix now, I would like to wish everyone at Games Plus and everyone going to the Gameday a great time.  (I will be playing in the Worldwide D&D Gameday -- have to see about maybe organizing a Phoenix Gameday down the road.)


----------



## Yort (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey all,

Sorry to say I'm going to pull out of Gameday this round. Work is offering to provide money in exchange for brute labor in an extended fashion this weekend, and I do like the cash. Hemmed and hawwed about it for the last hour, which is why this post is so late, but time and a half is good in a nervous economy so I'm doing the "right" thing instead of the "fun" thing.

Regrets to Vyvyan and Fenril for leaving them a gamer short, but each table was full of known, solid players and I'm sure everything will rock.

See you all later. Slap TracerBullet for me. Just 'cause.


----------



## Fenril Knight (Mar 21, 2009)

Mark, Hinterwelt, thank you for letting me have the private room in the evening ^^

If its not too much of a bother, could I slide into the breakfast tomorrow?  As well as the Slot 0 game.  I know this is rather short notice, but my morning cleared up and I'm able to come ^^  Thanks!


----------



## Solodan (Mar 21, 2009)

buzz said:


> Done. Guess we didn't have to worry about taking up too many tables...




There will be plenty of PHB2 Gameday action if the morning events prove only to increase your desire for dice rollin'!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yort said:


> See you all later. Slap TracerBullet for me. Just 'cause.




Buh?  Me?  What did I do?

...

Oh, right.


----------



## buzz (Mar 21, 2009)

Yort said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry to say I'm going to pull out of Gameday this round. Work is offering to provide money in exchange for brute labor in an extended fashion this weekend, and I do like the cash. Hemmed and hawwed about it for the last hour, which is why this post is so late, but time and a half is good in a nervous economy so I'm doing the "right" thing instead of the "fun" thing.
> 
> ...



Stink! No sweat. And, done.

See you all at Gameday!


----------



## Mark (Mar 21, 2009)

See ya!


----------



## Mark (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks to thalmin (Curt) an Buzz for hosting and organizing this event!  It was a fun day, the burgeoning Spring weather making travel and breaks an easy thing to handle and great games providing a foundation for a perfect gameday.  Thanks to all of my players for joining in the miniatures gaing with such gusto and enthusiasm!  Here's a link to some pics from the day, including shots from both slots -

03-21-2009 EN Chicago Gameday - a set on Flickr


----------



## Bront (Mar 22, 2009)

Yay!  I survived! (I think).


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 22, 2009)

As usual, a fantastic time! Thanks to the Games Plus crew and Buzz for pulling off anothr great Gameday. 

Breakfast game: Thanks for playing! It was neat to play a quick game before the real fun started. If you have any comments on the game, including suggestions on how to improve it, please send me an email wjmacguffin (at) gmail (dot) com.

Greyrock 4E game: Thanks to Tony for running the game. I'm sure I'll get used to all those cards eventually. 

PARANOIA: Thanks to everyone for playing. I'd like to collect some of your favorite parts/recollections and post an Actual Play on rpg.net. If you want, send me an email wjmacguffin (at) gmail (dot) com with any notes, comments, or feedback. For example,

"Who am I to stop intercine warfare?"

Randy the Wonder Lizard Thingie getting Gary-R executed by The Computer. 

A gargoyle attending group therapy. 

Leaving every scene a flaming wreckage.


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 22, 2009)

Woooo, GameDay!

Another _*fantastic*_ time.

Tim, Laurie, Nev, and Lifelike, thanks for a GREAT game of Hero's Banner in the morning. My god, the way all the drama comes smashing together...that was pretty epic; it's a fantastic game, Tim. And if that really was a relatively standard amount of dramatic conflict? Holy crap, how do people play the multi-generational version? Wow. (I'm also decidedly amused by the fact I suggested the setting could be thought of as a fairy tale as opposed to high fantasy, in the Grimm sense what with all the conflict...then my character ended up with the Happily Ever After ending, hah.)

To my _Supernatural_ crew, thanks as always for an awesome time. We're practically a thrice-a-year campaign at this point, and that's sort of awesome in and of itself. I'm brewing ideas for Bobby's episode for next time, and I actually read a story last night that gave me a plot to use if a core member of the group can't make it at some point, heh. (There's a distinct possibility I have FAR TOO MANY IDEAS IN MY HEAD, but we'll see what happens.) I'm already looking forward to next time, even if it has to wait til the fall GameDay; I wish we could make this happen more often.

And to Buzz, Curt, and GamesPlus, thank you so much for organizing and hosting these events; they never fail to be an outstanding time. You guys are all great.

See Everybody Next Time!!


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 22, 2009)

First off thanks to Curt, GamesPlus for hosting another great games day. Second, thanks to Buzz, good job as always!

I would also like to thank everyone who played in my Zombipoclypse game. Many thanks to Redizilla and JadeFire for staying and talking about how we can improve the game. 

The adventure itself went smoothly with the biggest threat being the the spider monkeys. I would have thought it the flaming infected Elephant....but hey, I obviously have different priorities. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## buzz (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah, I've finally recovered enough to muster the strength to post. 

Thanks to everyone! People I did play with, people I didn't play with, to the GM volunteers, and to our gracious hosts, Games Plus. Morning D&D was a blast (quite literally, with two warlocks and a wizard in the party), and the afternoon Mouse Guard game went better than I could have hoped. Much awesomeness!

And, here's my contribution to the photo pool: Picasa Web Albums - buzz - ENWorld Chica...

Please make note of this photo, which documents Rich rolling eight successes (4, 5, or 6) on eight dice, which is pretty astronomical. That'll show those weasels!

As for attendance, my sign-up sheets say that we had a total of 40 attendees. Not the biggest Gameday ever, but certainly in line with our average. Sharing the play space with Wordwide D&D Gameday worked out quite well, and I'd have no problem aligning Gamedays with similar events in the future.

Kudos, everyone. See you next time!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 23, 2009)

Good times, people. Good times.

I got to decapitate my father! ^_^

Thanks to Tim and my fellow nobles for all the angst and doublecrossing and bloodshed. 

Thanks to Buzz for organizing and Plus for hosting.

Oh, and thanks to my fellow aristocrats for helping me not get eaten by horrible bug slaves.

Let's do it again soon! ^_^

Dave / Nev


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a great time yesterday.  Thanks to everyone who played Hero's Banner with me in the morning.  The drama was really cooking.  I know we had to force the ending a bit, but I think everyone was satisfied.

(Josh, to answer your question, yes, that's about right for the level of drama in a typical game.  I'd say that we all did a nice job of interweaving the different characters' stories, which amped things up a bit more.  For multi-generation, keep in mind that you're starting with fresh characters.  It's just the consequences of their actions that carry more weight because you know what the previous generation had to go through to create what the new characters are manipulating.)

Mark, thanks for the wonderful Mouse Guard session.  I was glad I got to finish out the second session (I'll have to practice my train schedule reading skills evidently.)  I was certainly inspired to finish up the Fall collection of comics this morning.  The game had a very nice heroic feel to it, where I think we were all wondering whether we'd get through the challenges or die trying.

I have been wondering about a couple of mechanics, though.  First, it seemed like we had a tough time earning "Checks" (i.e., character advancing bonuses).  I know we discussed this a bit yesterday after the game, but with the level of tension we were all facing, it seemed that there was a real incentive to push as hard as you could instead of purposefully agreeing to a setback (which is how you earn Checks for those reading this who don't know).  On the other hand, I think I was overlooking something.  Losing a challenge doesn't necessarily mean we were all going to die, right, unless that was the explicit goal of the opposition.  Is failure meant to be more common I wonder?

Second, it seemed that basic skill checks were really hard.  I'm thinking of my attempt to make windows to repair the baker's battered bakery.  Even though I had two points in "Glazier", that was obviously not a lot.  To make even basic functional windows required three successes (at most you can generate one success per point of skill).  Were there other things I could have done to improve my odds?

All in all a great time.  Thanks again to everyone.

- Tim


----------



## Lifelike (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks all, had a great time myself.

Morning Hero's Banner game was enormously fun. It's a great challenge to turn personal failure into tremendous success, but I think we all pulled it off nicely. I'm proud of finding a way to turn an attempted assault into a bargaining chip, and for the ending set of affairs where we ended up legalizing gay marriage. 

There were times that I was frustrated with myself for just letting someone else think for me instead of coming up with something brilliant, but I think we all have that feeling at one point or another when playing games with strong narrative control components. I know nev was feeling pretty burned out toward the game's, but I felt as though he got a second wind around the very end. Also, I didn't feel rushed at the end because I knew coming in that this was a one-shot.

I'll look for Hero's Banner at Gencon, and am considering running it as a one shot for the local group out in DeKalb. Tim, (A) any advice for running it as a one-shot and (B) Ever considered running it set in the modern day (C) Any way to soften the stress of having to take on narrative control? I know not every player loves that uncomfortable feeling where you have to come up with something creative on the spot.

Thanks also to the evening game and the organizers. Zombie thwacking was an experience, and thank also to buzz for running everything as always! 

Elijah


----------



## buzz (Mar 23, 2009)

Tim C Koppang said:


> Mark, thanks for the wonderful Mouse Guard session.



You're welcome!



Tim C Koppang said:


> I have been wondering about a couple of mechanics, though.  First, it seemed like we had a tough time earning "Checks" (i.e., character advancing bonuses).  I know we discussed this a bit yesterday after the game, but with the level of tension we were all facing, it seemed that there was a real incentive to push as hard as you could instead of purposefully agreeing to a setback (which is how you earn Checks for those reading this who don't know).  On the other hand, I think I was overlooking something.  Losing a challenge doesn't necessarily mean we were all going to die, right, unless that was the explicit goal of the opposition.  Is failure meant to be more common I wonder?



Yes. A failed roll doesn't necessarily mean that the task was failed; you can succeed with a condition, or fail and the GM adds a plot twist. And outright death is really rare; you have to lose a full-on conflict by a very wide margin in order to die outright. If the winner has lost any Disposition, there's going to be some compromise.

That said, the snapping turtle is a really tough opponent; even with help you're looking at really slim chances of success. I'm not sure if that's intentional or not for the scenario. I was going to ask about it on the BW forums.

Also, failing is important for skill advancement. You need X successful checks and Y failed checks in order to advance a skill. So, there's another incentive to take a failed test, albeit one that really doesn't manifest within the scope of a one-shot.



Tim C Koppang said:


> Second, it seemed that basic skill checks were really hard.  I'm thinking of my attempt to make windows to repair the baker's battered bakery.  Even though I had two points in "Glazier", that was obviously not a lot.  To make even basic functional windows required three successes (at most you can generate one success per point of skill).  Were there other things I could have done to improve my odds?



I agree that the ways skill obstacles are figured, things err on the side of being pretty hard. Granted, Glazier 2 is a pretty basic level of skill. 3 is competent, and 4+ is where mastery comes in. Ergo, Sloan isn't a particularly good glazier to begin with. 

The main ways you improve odds are by getting help, having the right tools, and via your wises. That's 3 potential dice right there. Then there's always Fate and Persona.

Also, I'm still fairly green with running BW, and this was only the second time I've run MG. I could have been erroneously figuring obstacles on the high side. Another thing to talk about on the BW forums!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 23, 2009)

What an absolute blast--as always.

Thanks to our gracious hosts, Games Plus; thanks to our wonderful organizer, buzz, and thanks to all who ran something and made it a great day for everyone involved.

To my GMs, Vyv and WJMacGuffin, thanks for running top notch games!!

 My 4e game with Vyv showed me that 3 strikers and 2 controllers can do just fine without a leader or defender....if you like living on the edge / flirting with the death save fairy.

I'd like to apologize to mr. macguffin and the rest of the table for leaving early--had to jump my girlfriend's car battery.  Paranoia is an absolutely amazing game, and I had a blast--I don't think I've laughed that hard in a long time.  I hope the rest of you brave citizens were able to defend Alpha Complex from those strange creatures while still leaving flames and rubble in your wake!


----------



## sw3333 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks to my three sets of pairs who played in the SWSE game.

I can honestly say I've never seen a character taking two attacks roll two 1's followed immediately by two 2's. Amazing!

Rich, Alex is welcome to play any time he'd like.  

Rob, way to power attack and cleave with the broken handle of your vibro-ax. Upwards of 70 points of damage in one round? Essentially with a stick? You are still awesome.

Buzz-Mark, thanks again for organizing, and the guys at Games Plus, thanks for hosting.


----------



## jesusfreak444 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, I'd just like to thank Mark and HinterWelt for putting on such great games. THis was my first game day, and I must say this has easily been the most fun I've had gaming in a long time. I'd also want to thank them for putting up with a little 14 year old like me. While I think I held myself in line, I did kinda get a little excited with shooting stuff in the Zombipocalypse game near the end. I had a great time playing such a _unpowerful_ character, a 12 year old computer hacker. It was so fun when I saved the party from lighting on fire when I hit the flame grenade with my baseball bat (whether or not I'm exaggerating the situation or not, I'll continue to embelish the details in my own mind )

Thanks again, I really appreciated all of your work Mark and HW.

Some pics of the action:
Picasa Web Albums - buzz - ENWorld Chica...

03-21-2009_EN_Chicago_Gameday_ 015 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## rvalle (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks to Mark for both organizing the day and for running a very fun game of Mouse Guard. BTW, my co-worker says getting 8 out of 8 on that roll is about 1-500.  


Much thanks to sw3333 for letting Alex and I play. And Jedi at that! Also thanks to the others at the table for being good sports about it.

sw3333 I told Alex what you said and he replies: HI dad it's me Alex. My favorit part was tte battel with the craters. p.s. tell him I will be happy to play again.

And thanks to Games Plus for hosting and for being such a great place to buy games at. 

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 24, 2009)

All hail the awesome power of Kruskk Johnson and his power attacking mania with a broken axe handle!!!  The dice sure tip from one end of the spectrum to the other for me in that Star Wars game.  Vader is lucky he didn't show up...

Thanks, Josh, for running.  Good times were had.  Cathy (Ninja Librarian) is one step closer to being even more of a geek now!

To my fellow Paranoians...have you freed your minds yet?  What a blast that was to play!  I knew that you all would turn and kill me when I tried to revolt against The Computer when we left Alpha Complex, but it was SO worth it.  I've never had so much fun talking philosphy with a gargoyle.  I hope he achieved self-actualization!  (Don't let biology be your destiny!!!)

Thanks to Mark for organizing again and to Curt and the gang at Games Plus for hosting.  So much great fun was had.  Looking forward to doing it again.  Maybe I'll even run something next time.  (It felt so weird to actually play all day!)


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Mar 24, 2009)

Lifelike said:


> Morning Hero's Banner game was enormously fun. It's a great challenge to turn personal failure into tremendous success, but I think we all pulled it off nicely.




Elijah, that makes me very happy to hear.  I know you were the only one at the table who hadn't played before.  There were a few moments when I worried I wasn't explaining things well enough for you, but I think you really held your own.  If you've never played a game where you are given great narrative freedom, it can be intimidating to come up with something creative on the spot (trust me, I know).  On the other hand, I always try to encourage collaboration amongst the players.  This can really help to take some of the pressure off.



> I'll look for Hero's Banner at Gencon, and am considering running it as a one shot for the local group out in DeKalb. Tim, (A) any advice for running it as a one-shot and (B) Ever considered running it set in the modern day (C) Any way to soften the stress of having to take on narrative control? I know not every player loves that uncomfortable feeling where you have to come up with something creative on the spot.




If you'd like to run Hero's Banner, I might suggest the demo pack I wrote a while back.  It gives you a few sample characters to work with and a bit of advice on how to get the ball rolling.  Really though, you've already had the best training on how to run a one-shot.  What I did on Saturday isn't really that different from how I run my regular games.  Yes, the pace was a bit quicker, but the tension and drama is the same.

As for concrete advice, I recommend coming to the table with at least partially pre-generated characters.  For first time players, the hardest part is often just coming up with the three influences.  For whatever reason, once they've played through the game once, creating influences isn't a problem anymore.  I think it's just one of those things that seems overwhelming at first.

I also enjoy one-shot games where there is a lot of inter-character conflict.  This isn't necessary for a good Hero's Banner game at all, but it does help to keep the action moving forward and the players interested -- especially when they are just getting the hang of how the game works.

As for your second question, yes, I have thought of running the game set in modern day, although I haven't yet.  I've had lots of people suggest alternate settings, actually.  The important thing is to make sure that the characters are in powerful positions.  The game really sings when the stakes are high.

Finally, as for taking some of the pressure off the players, I'd have to say: encourage collaboration.  Make sure you let everyone know that suggestions are welcome, but also be sure to stop other players from talking over anyone else.  You have to give everyone some time to think a bit.  So you might also want to slow the game pace down if you have the time.  Sometimes that pressure isn't so much a function of the game as it is the perceived pressure that the other players put on you to perform.

I hope this helps.  Let me know if you have any other questions.

- Tim


----------



## buzz (Mar 25, 2009)

For those of you in the Mouse guard game, I got some feedback on various questions that came up during the game. Here are the links to the threads I posted on the BW forums:

http://www.burningwheel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7376
http://www.burningwheel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7371
http://www.burningwheel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7372


----------



## buzz (Mar 25, 2009)

For those of you in the Mouse guard game, I got some feedback on various questions that came up during the game. Here are the links to the threads I posted on the BW forums:

Clarify failure for me
How many factors are you using?
How did you fare in Grasslake?


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Mar 26, 2009)

Games Plus is the center of the universe. Sure, you can try to say it's 4 billion light years away or something. You'd be wrong. My thanks to all there and Buzz for organization.

Did you see those little kids playing that mini game? Yeah, those were mine. And that game is a blast - for both kids and adults. My 8-year old loved it so much he immediately set about figuring a way to to play using punch out Star Wars ships and Army bases (in place of Medieval Knights and Castles). He defeated the Rebel forces (his mother, who had never played before, isn't a gamer, had the rules explained, and then proceeded to have a lot of fun playing only being narrowly defeated by my son's amazing ability to roll simultaneous 18's!) on Sunday morning.

So thanks to Mark for coming up with, and running, an awesome game. If you get a chance to play, I suggest doing so. Doesn't matter if you're a war-gammer or not (I'm not) - it's just darn fun. When's the next chance, Mark?

And thanks to all those who had to put up with my kids. A special thanks to Fenril Knight for a great job of teaming up with my son, and to JesusFreak444 who was kind enough to take a few minutes and make my son's day by battling him in a second game - they do so love to feel like bigger kids by playing against them.

I only wish I could have stayed to battle the Zombies, Hinter. Next time...

* this message brought to you by the Society to Increase the Gamer Pool Using Procreation (SIGPUP)


----------



## buzz (Mar 27, 2009)

Mark, what's the system you're using for the minis events again? "Hordes of the Things" or some such?


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2009)

buzz said:


> Mark, what's the system you're using for the minis events again? "Hordes of the Things" or some such?





Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game


----------



## buzz (Mar 29, 2009)

Mark said:


> Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game



Ah, an impending release from CMG! Sweetness.


----------

